# Solved: Do I really need Java?



## Flags (Sep 9, 2001)

Hi. I don't really understand what Java is all about and I have it installed because I was told to do so. 
Now, I see that perhaps it may be a source of malware infection.
What the heck is it for, and do I really need it? 
I don't do anything but surf the web, read mail, forums, and sometimes offer suggestions to others on their problems. 
I keep my machines clean with AVG, Adaware and Spybot S&D and ocasionally use Ewido, RegSupreme and Asquared.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Do you need it? Not really. There are many websites that won't function properly without it, but lots of people do indeed run without it. I choose to have it installed for that reason. I also VPN to client sites that use JAVA, which I couldn't access without it.

Try running without it, you'll soon know if you need it.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

You can uninstal it (in add/remove programs) and find out if you miss it or need it.

I had a computer that it never worked right on for some reason. It used to come with I.E. but at some point Sun and MS got into a legal battle so you had to download it yourself.

My new computer with XP seems to have it, but I just learned the older version (I have) which is 1.4.2 is suseptible to spyware (which I just had) something that causes popups that says my computer my have virus and to download WinAntiVirus2006 (or something) which is really spyware- and I found this out before I downloaded it.

But, this is how I learned I should have the new SunJava 1.5.0 which I downloaded last night but haven't put in yet (and then take out the older one)

When I had a computer java didn't work right on, applets wouldn't open-that was the main problem. Like for a chatroom, or some online games. I wasn't too interested in these, but my grandkids would visit and notice it.

I finally put in Netscape (the version I had was 3.75 I think) as a 2nd browser (not default) and anytime I wanted something with a java applet I'd open it in Netscape and it would work. I sort of worked around it.

The only way to find out if you need java, as in miss it, is to take it out and try it. If you mean to you need it to use your computer/internet (etc) you don't.

~ Carrie


----------



## Flags (Sep 9, 2001)

Thank you for your quick replies. I will uninstall it and see what happens.I'll mark this thread solved.


----------

